

Show HN: Meet me for lunch - alain94040
http://colunchers.com

======
leetNightshade
Why does it have to be an app? I don't have an iPhone and don't intend to get
one, so I can't even try out your project.

~~~
alain94040
A mobile app makes sense for one reason: geo-location. Your phone knows where
you are, so it can find lunches instantly without having to do anything. And
that's the one thing you keep with you on your way to lunch, you don't carry
your laptop around usually :-)

EDIT: also, notifications are important, you want to know whether your lunch
is on or not. Emails would work too, but that's kind of old school.

~~~
TheFunkyMonk
Geolocation is possible in a web app as well, and is supported by both desktop
and mobile browsers:
[http://caniuse.com/#feat=geolocation](http://caniuse.com/#feat=geolocation)

~~~
alain94040
True. Don't take this the wrong way: As a programmer, I would also add that it
was a pleasure to work with a real UX API again, and not have to deal with
HTML's crazy issues, centering text, jQuery, browser incompatibilities, etc. I
always had a <div> that didn't quite work the way I wanted.

In the end, a native app looks much better for fewer lines of code (assuming
you can stand Objective-C).

~~~
jdubs
But if it was built in html, js, etc it'd be accessible on all platforms for
far fewer lines code than building separate apps.

------
johnloeber
Not available on the Google app store? Bummer.

------
nathan-muir
I like the general concept;

It would be great as a web app too. I'd like to post on my linkedIn / personal
sites / profiles:

"Want to meet me for lunch? join me via colunchers.com/########"

They could see what public lunches I was hosting / attending . Or create a
lunch and invite me.

~~~
jonsterling
Reminds me of the messages you get from camgirls on Tinder...

------
teen
I have been wanting this exact app for years. I have no idea why no one built
it yet. Unfortunately I'm an Android user haha

~~~
nathan-muir
The app is the easy bit. It needs a community.

------
hadoukenio
I would actually pay for an Android version

~~~
alenox
So you're the guy!

------
frandroid
Damn, that's good.

------
searine
Too few categories.

I don't want to meet venture captialists. I want to meet other marketers,
authors, and artists.

~~~
alain94040
You can create your own categories (there is an add button).

~~~
searine
Orly.

I only scrolled through the startup portion and then said fuck it.

I'll have to give it another shot.

